# BBq comp question not about the BBq



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 13, 2007)

Who has tried to find a wi-fy connection at the contests you have been to? I ask because it is something I plan to try to find while I'm competing. That way I can post comp pictures I take while the contest is happenning, and results as soon as they are done.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't expect to find too many if any but I do know they are around a lot more places than most people realize. you can virtually ride down the road and find open Wi-fy routers in the strangest places. Most hotel chains have them too. I just thought it neat to ask. Who knows I just might be able to post pictures of contest goings on during the contest. It will be cool if I can.


----------

